# Themed Google Voice?



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know how many of you use the Google Voice as your main SMS app, but a themed or inverted Google Voice .APK would be awesome. The white doesn't go with ICS at all.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I 2nd this motion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## humandroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Third this.....tried the inverted apk from XDA posted by decalex. It whites out the transcribed text and makes it unusable, when asked if he could mod it for ics he stated until the nexus s 4G gets ics hes not interested







. All that white makes me sad.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Might be worth msging this guy:

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/xkape-nexus/

he's done a great job inverting Gtalk & stock Messaging apps


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a few links. I haven't tried them yet, but seem to be the current version of the app

Transparent stuff: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1251633 (not working right currently 1/3/12)

Dark version:	http://www.droidforu...5-2011-a-7.html (works good!--post by ben999 on the linked page)

Update: transparent has issues, get unreadable white on white.


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Has anyone tried the one posted by Ben999?


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its not perfect...cant see what youre typing but can view stuff fine. Maybe ill look at changing the text color tomorrow. Im not too experienced but should be a simple fix


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.rujelus22.com/evo/downloads.php

Try there. He has a bunch of inverted apps.. I'm fixin to try the GV one right now.


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> http://www.rujelus22...o/downloads.php
> 
> Try there. He has a bunch of inverted apps.. I'm fixin to try the GV one right now.


This one isn't bad. I enjoy it. I imagine one with all black background, white text, and cyan accents would be ideal.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree. Kinda strange that he left so much white in it.


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, doesn't look "finished."


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks, using the one you guys referenced as it's the most complete so far. I'm planning on trying to remember how to change any of this stuff friday as I have it off. Would be neat to have one to match the holo theme better.


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

johnchad14 said:


> Thanks, using the one you guys referenced as it's the most complete so far. I'm planning on trying to remember how to change any of this stuff friday as I have it off. Would be neat to have one to match the holo theme better.


I agree. It doesn't seem consistent.


----------



## milkman dan (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish I knew how to theme, because I'd like to have a more ICS looking Google Voice. Right now, the extent of my modification to GV has been to swap the GV notification icon for the stock ICS VM notification icon :/


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

Heh got called into work friday...have no idea when I'll get around to trying to figure this out, but I will soon hopefully =).


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I've tried before and failed I'd love to know how they got it to change! I honestly changed every hex and image in the app before tweeting get the background to change colors and would come up with nothing. I guess Google changed how it drew everything in the updates somewhere since I did it









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

*bump* Does anyone have any new developments on a themed GV app?


----------



## ænyoc (Jan 5, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13432-th3m3axi0m-hon3yscr3am/page__view__findpost__p__329594 <- he's close to releasing the next version of his theme with an inverted gtalk. The current one has a problem as there's black-on-black text in the text input box. But, his last post says this should be dropping soon. You can always just extract the gtalk apk if you don't want the rest of the themed apps.


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Google Voice, not GTalk.


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

I started working on this today, took several hours to get everything installed and set up. Having some issues with xml edits still, but am close to getting it. Starting to figure out what's what in the xmls....that will be the hard part. I played around a little with the theme from rujelus to start. It occurred to me quickly that I'm not sure what direction to go with a few things, so wanted some opinions. Here's my current todos

1. That grey title bar is one that probably needs to go...my first inclination is to better match contacts and make it the cyan color, but not sure how much it'll match anyway with black for most of the rest. Or just more black?

2. Getting the white blocks when sending sms gone. Haven't found those xml values yet *gulp*

3. Changing default contact pic. Grey robot boring, my cyan colored robot not much better and doesn't look professional (magic pen fill didn't get the best lines for a large image). Maybe someone has seen a good robot image to toss in?

4. Inbox widget will get messed with once I do some of the rest, as it has the scary .9.pngs.

5. I'm basically replacing the darker blue with the ICS-cyan blue most everywhere, including the system try and app icons. I'll probably do another version with black background for system/app icons as people seem to want it on dark themes more

Pic of the current mod (only have ICS-cyaned some images)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19037536/Screenshot_2012-01-12-16-07-35.png

Anyway, out of time for now, going to sort out the xml stuff as best I can and try to get a version different enough to matter in a few days/week or so


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

johnchad14 said:


> I started working on this today, took several hours to get everything installed and set up. Having some issues with xml edits still, but am close to getting it. Starting to figure out what's what in the xmls....that will be the hard part. I played around a little with the theme from rujelus to start. It occurred to me quickly that I'm not sure what direction to go with a few things, so wanted some opinions. Here's my current todos
> 
> 1. That grey title bar is one that probably needs to go...my first inclination is to better match contacts and make it the cyan color, but not sure how much it'll match anyway with black for most of the rest. Or just more black?
> 
> ...


It looks really good, I would say for the bar at the top (referenced in bullet point 1) that ICS-Cyan would be good or perhaps a dark grey.


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's the version I have for now, I cannot seem to find the action bar color options and it's getting frustrating. Tried blue/black for sms threads instead of grey/black, just to see how I like it. Otherwise matches the screenshot from before.

http://dl.dropbox.co...0.4.2.38mod.apk

Realized later I've somehow reverted to the black on black text when typing in SMS replies, so only use this if you can live with that for now.


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

johnchad14 said:


> Here's the version I have for now, I cannot seem to find the action bar color options and it's getting frustrating. Tried blue/black for sms threads instead of grey/black, just to see how I like it. Otherwise matches the screenshot from before.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...0.4.2.38mod.apk
> 
> Realized later I've somehow reverted to the black on black text when typing in SMS replies, so only use this if you can live with that for now.


Trying it out now.


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

Did a quick fix on the text now that I'm back from work, so you can see what you type again. Had to add a line of code, scary stuff! I have about the foggiest notion of how to program, but I guess this isn't too bad. Just used what I saw in another xml and added the same androidtextcolor field. Link is the same but I'll repost it.

I'm curious to see how people feel about the blue/black text fields. If that isn't appealing, maybe I can figure how to do all black fields with just cyan dividing lines between them to break them up

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19037536/Google_Voice_0.4.2.38mod.apk


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

I dig it. The black/cyan text boxes really stand out.


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool, thanks. Can't seem to find action bar stuff...getting frustrating. I am not sure if the app is just using some sort of default action bar theme...adding stuff to theme it may be over my head. Going to set this down a few days for real this time. Also on the list now is the off black background on the send SMS button..it is evading me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you for what you have done so far. It looks good, using it now.


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

This looks good man! I've also been racking my brain over this-- currently stuck on the voicemail transcript text.
Does it appear mostly black for you guys?

In the past, I've always modified this in the TranscriptView.smali

\smali\com\google\android\apps\googlevoice\TranscriptView.smali

But making changes here don't seem to have any affect after compiling. Have you had any luck with this?
I've even tried decompiling the signed apk after to make sure the changes stuck, and they&#39;re still there. Kinda stumped.

Just for reference:
0xC06441 = 3F9BBF (ICS blue)
0x1 = FFFFFF (white)
0x29292A = D6D6D6 (Lt Grey)
0xF0F10 = F0F0F0 (Lter Grey)


```
<br />
.field private static final HIGHLIGHTED_COLOR:I = -0xC06441<br />
<br />
.field private static final HIGH_CONFIDENCE:F = 0.8f<br />
<br />
.field private static final HIGH_CONFIDENCE_COLOR:I = -0x1<br />
<br />
.field private static final LOW_CONFIDENCE_COLOR:I = -0x29292A<br />
<br />
.field private static final MEDIUM_COMFIDENCE:F = 0.6f<br />
<br />
.field private static final MEDIUM_CONFIDENCE_COLOR:I = -0xF0F10<br />
<br />
.field private static final NO_WORD_SELECTED:I = -0x1<br />
<br />
.field private static final UNKNOWN_CONFIDENCE_COLOR:I = -0xC06441<br />
```


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

I see what you're saying on the transcript text, I rarely use anything but SMS so don't notice a lot of that stuff. I've never done any smali stuff yet, I am just now starting to figure out some of the xml stuff.

Been using 34b4e3 as ICS blue by the way, not sure if it is visibly any different than the blue you're doing =)

Also discovered when typing in a compose new message you get black on black typing contact info, so that's added on list to fix.

If all isn't completely terrible at work today, will take a peek at some stuff tonight again. Maybe I'll try to learn a little on smali! I opened up that smali file you mentioned in notepad++ and see where you are talking about, but I need to read on the color conversion stuff to compare what you tried with the stock version. I'll attempt similar edits and see if I get no result too.


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

Tried same edits as you in the transcript view file and got no result either. Used xdaautotool to do this. Updated the smali and baksmali jars to newest version since it had older ones, no difference. Not sure if the the autotool is doing it goofy or something. Tried to find something else in smalis to change that would be visible and didn't really even find any other color info, bleh. Tired. Used the "If at first you don't succeed, give up and try a workaround" method. Made the voicemail transcript box holo colored for now. That's the only change for now, uploaded that version.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19037536/Google_Voice_0.4.2.38mod.apk


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

awesome. I'll hit up Rujelus22 who's a smali master and pretty familiar with Google Voice mods (but don't think he has ICS yet).

The blues are pretty similar

*34b4e3*









*3f9bbf *
*







*

Thx for the update-- checking it out now


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's what I've got so far with google voice themage -- 
Google Voice Inverted ICS


----------



## pandafloski (Jan 4, 2012)

decalex said:


> Here's what I've got so far with google voice themage -- Google Voice Inverted ICS


Looks good to me, only thing is on mine it's more of the ICS phone dialer background color, not solid black


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll reinstall yours and check that out.

Here's a few more screen caps. Grab anything that's helpful.

























•°NS4G • ICS°•


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks quite nice! I guess you worked out your smali problems?

Can I ask where you found the action bar color info? I never did yet.


----------

